# Hobby 650 V Hobby 750



## TheFoxes

Hi everyone, we are still having major problems deciding what will be the ideal first motorhome for us. We are pretty sure it is going to be a Hobby and thought we had decided that the 750 FML was the one for us.
However Lisa has been reading that some larger vans have problems getting into campsites and negotiating small country/mountain roads so she is worried that the 750 may be too big. We then started searching the net for a 650 but have found that the payload on a 650 FSC was only 350kg! Is this correct? if so it will probably be too small. There are only the two of us but we want to tour Europe for 6 months to a year and so take a fair bit of gear with us.
Any advice or information from people with first hand experience would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance 
Paul & Lisa


----------



## carol

Hi Paul and Lisa

I have the new brochure for Hobby in front of me (albeit the German one I picked up at Dusseldorf.... but the model numbers you are giving me, are not the current 2008 models, are you therefore looking at used ones?

If I can help, please yell as I do have the technical info here as well...

You will see pictures of one of the 650's in my album of Dusseldorf as it was one we were very taken with, only they wouldn't quote for one at the show as we had wanted an Automatic.... damned stupid to me.

My own thoughts are this, motorhomes, generally under the 8m will get into most sites, the width is the same I would think, and the length about 50cm difference.... 

Now we have been used to a 6.68m length and have just ordered a 7.39m - so about the same as the 750 size I think (but as I don't have details of the model number you have mentioned I am unsure, the D750 GELC AND D750FLC AND ELC are all just over the 8m length (so I was wrong above then!)... at 8.053.... There is a Toskana range that comes prefixed with the T.....

When we have been down in Spain and Portugal, we did see plenty of Hobby motorhomes and of the 750 ilk.... 

I personally would try to keep under the 7.5m.... but it is one of those things you would get used to driving, like taking larger turning angles to go around corners etc., 

If you want to chat - just skype me and I can give you details if you need them

Carol


----------



## mastyke

The bigger payload is better if you are touring for 6 months. I have a Hobby 750 emc. My wife and I fell in love with the layout, and never looked back until now. We are currently looking to change the van as we only keep them for a couple of years. The double axle means that the van handles brilliantly and we have never had a problem gettng into sites or pitches. If you decide to go for the bigger model, you might want to contact me and come ad look at our van.


----------



## TheFoxes

Thanks to both of you for your replies.
Carol, - yes it is second hand that we are looking for probably 3 to 4 years old maybe a little more. Budget is around the £30k mark.
Mastyke, - Lisa likes the FML because of the seating layout, don't know the EMC will have to look it up
Paul & Lisa


----------



## 101776

Have had both 750 and 600. The 750 is definately better for space, but is 4.5Tonnes so watch your licence....

The 600+650 are probably a better length if you are not so confident. both Gaspode and I (Bouncer) have those models for sale on the forum classifieds - Gaspodes one is much newer than mine!! and has more 'extras'.
I'm sure if you want piccies or info any Hobby owner on here will help you.They are a fab vehicle and very comfy.... I'm looking to buy a 750 again for more space...but thats because my Gt Dane takes up a lot of room....Good luck


----------



## normaa

*hobby 750*

hi. we had a hobby 750 for six years. lovly motorhome but paint finish is not good and paint blisters all over lower panels so be carefull dennis


----------



## csheard

We have been thinking about getting a motorhome for sometime and purchased a 750 in July. Its a great vehicle ( but I am sure the smaller version is too). We had our first big trip down through France about 8 weeks ago, coming back through the Provence-Alpes taking the 750 into some tiny Alpine villages without any problems. Had no problems with the vehicle at all - it is great to have the room. On the trip there were six of us , and locally we always have friends joining us. We are delighted with the 750 but probably for two the smaller version will get you there quicker.


----------



## TheFoxes

Thanks again for all the replies, I think that you have persuaded us that we still want the 750 FML so we are definitely in the market for one!
thanks again 
Paul


----------



## bongo

does any one know if the battery charger in the hobby 600 has to be turned off manually or should it be auto its a 2005


----------



## GEMMY

This must be what Tony Blair was going on about.

Education.
Education.
Education.

tony,(after a bottle of claret) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## time-traveller

bongo said:


> hi solly iam solly to here u fell in love with the very good looking hobby 600 you now you love it Linny D, hope u like the not so good one u must be ready to buy I fill its about 7mtr with no cupboards over the cab and two roof lights but if u cant have the best u must try the rest.any way good luck and all the best from one proud Hobby 600 owner.


 8O :? ?


----------



## kelso

*hobby 750*

Hi, I am looking to buy a used Hobby 750, and would like to get a rough idea of the MPG. Can anyone help on this, or any other thoughts about the hobby 750.
Thanks for your time with this,
Kelso.


----------



## Kev1

Hi Kelso
We have a Hobby 750 year 2000
a 2.8 TDI

We get on a long journey at a steady 50 to 60mph
about 25 to27 to the gallon

Considering it's well loaded we are reasonably pleased with that
Kev


----------



## sunseekers

*700*

hi Paul & Lisa
Ours is the 700 gel model 
we bought the 750 model with the garage as its our 1st motorhome we are pleased with it the garage is good for all your bits & bobs so nothing has to be housed inside the motorhome so if your doing a long tour it's a added bonus plus it's a big payload

 
if your doing a long tour have a look at the left hand drive ones we opted for the left hand drive I find it easy to drive in the uk 
all I can say is have a look at all the models of the hobby & choose the best one as when we were looking we had a choice of 3 models

as for the length of the 700 when your on a campsite you will always se one bigger than yours so I wouldn't worry about the size

We look at it as our 5 star hotel on wheels


----------



## paul10june

I have a D750GELC which is the garage model. It has the 3 litre engine remappedby Phantom to about 200bhp. I can get 29 mpg driving like a saint at no more ythan55 mmpg. On normal non motorway driving I expect about 27mpg.in hilly terrain it canget to be aas low as 22.
My average over about 20000 miles had been about 26 but that is withmotorway driving at 65mph, and a ffair mix of hilly roads.


----------



## Kev1

Forgot to add
Accessing camp sites is normally no problem
parking in Supermarket car parks can occasionally be more of a slight problem
But usually fine

Small supermarkets can be a pain even with smaller vans

Our 750 is roomy and comfortable and we have two hulking labs with us.

Driving this size is not a proble. Like most things practise simple journeys first then get yer navigator to make a cock up and take you through an Alpine village with narrow streets parked cars, snow on the road and overhanging balconies.

After that normal roads are an absolute doddle.

Whatever you get the Hobby's are well constructed vehicle but each has it's own foibles
Please don't ask about what I think of the stupid habitation door
that only opens 90 degrees.

Great vans whatever you get I have no doubt you will drive around with grins on your face.

Kev


----------



## Penquin

This is an old thread resurrected, it MIGHT be better to start a new thread since the original posts refer to 2007 to 2009, you might consider reporting it and asking the Forum Helpers to split the thread by the comment you add on the report.

You will probably get a better response with a new thread and with a catchy thread title.

Dave


----------



## willmoll62

Hello everyone, i own a 1999 hobby 750 and am struggling to locate a switch to just run off the lesuire batteries, anyone out there who could help us ? Dave.


----------



## jiwawa

What's it doing now willmoll if it's not running off the LBs?

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## raynipper

Not sure what you mean Will.
Please explain.

Ray.


----------

